# EOS M The positive experience



## axtstern (Aug 13, 2014)

Somewhere on this forum someone mentioned how well build the body of the M is....well since a few hours I can confirm this.Tonight I misstepped while taking pictures of the casle in Budapest an made a full scale bellyflop on the coblestones. Unfortunately with the M tourist style on its strap between me and the ground. Heard the ping when the uv filter broke, saw about half of the sunshade of the 11-22 fly away. After checking the looking at the M i thought that was the end: the top of the canera connecst both halfs of the chasis in a line in front of the hotshoe. Along this line the camera was open like a clamshell abiut a centineter wide. While i started to curse my 6 year old son gave the chassis a hearty sqeete and it snapped back together again. After finding the battery a meter away the camera switched on again and camera and efm 11-22 work fine. I nabaged to destroy an analog eos 100 and a EOS 30d the M is so far the only Canon I was able to use again after seeing its inside....


----------



## Mellonhead (Aug 14, 2014)

That was the ultimate torture test for sure! Glad it survived. I am not gentle with my gear and my 'M' has proven to be one tough camera as well.


----------



## mvrbnsn (Aug 14, 2014)

*Re: EOS M--My Almost Horror Story*

I had a similar experience. Last winter I made the mistake of hanging my new white EOS M from my shoulder 
(only had compact cameras in recent years (S95 and such) so was used to carrying from a wrist strap). 
While I was securing my camera bag instead, the camera slipped off and went crashing onto a large jagged rock below. I was at Great Falls National Park by an overlook, very rocky!

In that split-second slow motion as I helplessly watched it fall, I expected destruction, but amazingly and thankfully it landed on a corner. There was a small ding in the body and a scrape revealing the metal below the paint. The 22mm lens didn't suffer any damage.

I was very upset and thoroughly annoyed with myself. Fortunately I have a lot of experience with various types of paint. So later I removed the lens, put on the lens body cap, very carefully and precisely masked the camera body with masking tape and paper. Then I feathered in white lacquer (automotive spray paint--can). After a day or so I put a coat of clear lacquer over it. 

While it hacked me off to have to do this to a new camera, you wouldn't notice it with the naked eye unless you knew it and looked very closely. The finish is reasonably close in sheen. 

Whew! That was a close one. But a testament to a well build camera.
I am much more careful now, to be sure.


----------



## vdx (Sep 4, 2014)

Were you carrying your keyboard with you as well? O


----------



## bholliman (Sep 18, 2014)

Bombom said:


> Try a Sony A6000 and see if the positive experiences you had are still that positiv.
> I normaly don´t buy a camera to drop it.
> Even engineering plastic is pretty good today.
> 
> ...



The topic is the EOS M's durability and high build quality. Do you have comments along those lines?

Sure, you can buy newer mirrorless bodies that cost more with better capabilities, but the M is pretty terrific little camera IMHO. I have an EOS adapter for mine, but almost never use it. The native M lenses are terrific. So, owning EF glass was not the only reason I bought the M, and I am very satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 18, 2014)

Its class?????? what other mirrorless camera body is $120???

With the recent deals the M v1 is effectively $120 U.S. what would expect for $120? other than world class imaging with adequate "tourist" level autofocus. The same sensor that is the 7d mk 1 for $120!!! common on man how can this be bad? Toss in a $60 adapter and all your previous glass is usable. Remember there have been world class images taken w/ the 7d, t3i, t4i, t5i - it is the same sensor!!!!

I just picked on up, been very surprised by the heft and what feels like, and certainly the pic show, a well made machine.

After the upcoming vacation and the wife gives it back, it will be my "tripod based crop camera" I am not a sports shooter, ( if I were there would be much more $$$ involved) so when I want "the reach" of a crop for the tripod - on it goes, drop into the backpack, walk around, it will be my "rubber band the ziploc band around it - i.e. cheap weather sealing", plug in the A.C. adapter and timelapse until it melts camera for $120 (it runs magic lantern just fine). Might pick up another to have it converted to infrared! Oh what a hoot to do a side by side of visible vs. infrared!!!

If you think $120 for a sensor control package is too much money you need to find another hobby to play with.


----------



## Logan (Sep 18, 2014)

Bombom said:


> Busted Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > Its class?????? what other mirrorless camera body is $120???
> ...



Then go post about it on the sony forum? If we wanted sony crap we would have bought it. This thread is not for you.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## hachu21 (Sep 18, 2014)

yes, and your beloved A6000 also have a very sharp 22mm F/2 pancake that turns it into a very cool cam that fit into your jacket pocket, give nice low light shot and smooth bokeh... All for less than 300$?
For sure... :

Different cam for different photog. Have a good day.


----------



## toodamnice (Sep 18, 2014)

First I want to say Bombom is a troll.

Second I want to say that I am starting to really like my M. I just got it for $249 with the 22 f2. Where did you folks find the 11-22??? I would love to get one.

Thanks.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 18, 2014)

Bombom said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Then go post about it on the sony forum? If we wanted sony crap we would have bought it. This thread is not for you.
> ...




And you're at the bottom of your class of trolls: your focus (on the topic) is very poor and jumps around a lot, and you're completely ineffective at persuading anyone of anything. I'm sure the editors of Camera Troll Digest are laughing at your poor quality and outdated feature set.


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bombom said:


> Buy a A5100. Same sensor, same IQ, great AF, even smaller than the A6000.
> http://camerasize.com/compare/#562,351
> Quality has it´s price. You don´t get a 5D MK3 for Rebel money either.



LOL! And for +/-1200€ I hope it's better quality than the M!!!!
: : :


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 18, 2014)

Bombom said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Bombom said:
> ...



I'm happy enjoying my photography, not worrying about minor differences in products. How about you? Do you enjoy your photography, or does it cause you pain to use anything but the best equipment? Learn to be happy with what you have, both in photography and in life.


----------



## Luds34 (Sep 18, 2014)

$120? Wow, where can I pick it up for that price? I think it's great for what it is, a solid APS-C sensor in a small package. Yes, focus is sloooow, but I don't think the M ever pretended to be a sports shooter. I'm not a big video guy, but it is a handy little cam for shooting video, especially with ML focus peaking and a bigger lens with a nice focus ring. 

But $120? Please share, I'll scoop up another for that price.


----------



## axtstern (Sep 18, 2014)

To bridge a little between the extremes:

My M caught meanwhile an issue: Not connect to the fact I droped it I must have managed to fry some part of the electronic. Before I went on my trip I bought the Tamy 18-200 for the M

My copy must have had some damage because after mounting this lens for the first time the camera would focus but not release the shutter The only way to make the lens work was to have the camera switched on and to remove and reattach the lens. I returned the lens and bought the EF-M 55-200 instead.

However from this day onwards all my lenses behave like that with the exception of the EF-M22. So each time I switch the camera on or wake it up I need to disconnect the connection between lens and camera....

So not all my experience is positive. With the scratches from the fall I do not think that I can gain much from Canon.... so I had to consider buying something new. I thought long about a Sony with speedbooster but I fear that AF of my EF glasses will be even more sluggish than with the standard EF to M adapter. Besides this I have all 4 EF-M lenses and the 11-22 on the M is something I will not want to miss in the future. I have ordered another M now, the new one will be my workaround with the EF-M lenses and the damaged one will become my lenscap with liveview capabilities in the bag for the L glasses.

To BomBom:

You are double wrong: Having Canon glass is not a reason to buy a M. Initially I thought so, but their are so many inconveniences that I gave up on this very fast (as written above the damaged M will become my emergency fallback plan but never a tool of choice) but.... The same conservative approach that makes me cry for the slow evolvement on Canon technology will also ensure that the EF-M bayonet will not mutate into something new for many years. The M is a toy, the M2 is a WIFI toy.. but it is the camera I really like to use once I have the 11-22 on. I suffer from GAS not post purchase frustration so while I encourage everyone to give advice, yours is offending and not intended at helping me or you. SO why bother giving it?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 18, 2014)

That must have been a terrible feeling when you landed on your camera. I bet all of us would wish that the camera landed on us. We can heal! But it sounds like your son "healed" your camera quite nicely.

I am glad everything worked out well.


----------



## kdsand (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah anyone know of any deals on the M now? I'm looking at amazon & its listed at $310.00 with the 20mm lens. That's not a bad price but even cheaper is better.

BTW down with trolls boo!


----------

